# Happy Saint David's Day/Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Sant!



## editor (Mar 1, 2011)

There's lovely!


----------



## longdog (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2011)

What's that German bloke doing there?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 1, 2011)

Dewi Dewi Saaaaaant Dewi Dewi Sant!


----------



## mattie (Mar 1, 2011)

A happy St David's day to our taff brethren.  And anyone else who needs a good excuse for a few pints after work.


----------



## Santino (Mar 1, 2011)

The only patron saint of the British Isles to have been born in the country he is patron of.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 1, 2011)

Iechyd Da!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy St. Davids Day Welsh people


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2011)

editor said:


>



What does 'SAES GO HOME' mean?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What does 'SAES GO HOME' mean?


 
Southwestern Association of Episcopal Schools of course


----------



## shygirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy St David's Day!  Great pics!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2011)

Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Sant hapus iawn i chi gyd! Happy St David's Day to you all!

I wish it was a bank holiday and that I was sat in a pub somewhere!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2011)

Everday wen I wake up I thank the Lord I'm Welsh.

Nothing more needs be said.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2011)

Santino said:


> The only patron saint of the British Isles to have been born in the country he is patron of.


 
Parochial even in matters of the spirit


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, let us all celebrate the day of a toff bastard from a religious tradition that died out well over a millennia ago. Go Wales! Woooo.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 1, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What does 'SAES GO HOME' mean?


 
Fuck off English


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2011)

thread complete






eta: couldn't see the sheep pic posted earlier cos I was in work. So thread was complete already


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 1, 2011)

We fuck em, you eat em


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2011)

St David's Day takes me back to my Junior school days in Birmingham as 75% of the teachers were Welsh ( we had a Mr, Mrs and Miss Jones who were no relation) so it was always celebrated with a rousing rendition of Men of Harlech in assembly!
I still find it a very moving song.


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 1, 2011)

Vote Yes on Thursday! Pour soap on the slippery slope!

Venceremos!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope everyone wishing to honour St David's Day do so in the manner in which he would have wanted and abstain from both alcohol and meat.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2011)

Here in Swansea today, there was an inflatable dragon and an inflatable leek at my workplace. Alongside two toy sheep wearing Wales rugby shirts 

Also, Welsh Cakes were home-made by a couple of my colleagues and passed around. Tasty!


----------



## Flagwaver (Mar 1, 2011)

editor said:


>


 





You put up a picture of Caernarfon castle, presumably to remind people of the Norman conquest. For the sake of balance, I inlcude an actual Welsh castle, Carreg Cennen.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 1, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Fuck off English



Actually I'd rather stay if it's all the same to you. 

I've been living here since 1982 and I rather like it here.

Happy St David's day to you all.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2011)

Dydd Gwyl Dewi Hapus Cymro Urbs 
just having my first drink after working since 7am on it 

was good and worth it I guess


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2011)

editor said:


> There's lovely!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/guardiancardiff/5489039296/sizes/z/in/set-72157626173889744/


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 1, 2011)

Expedition to Fagins at Taffs Well succesfully achieved - glorious wood burning stove , 4 pints of beer , locally sourced faggots , mash and peas for £5.90  - nice train ride with staff wearing daffodils on lapels - sound , proper tidy , etc. Mellow. Glad I was there see.

Hapus Dydd Gwyl Dewi I chwi gyd.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 1, 2011)

Faggots aren't Welsh.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 1, 2011)

I sure that if Saint Dave really was sat on some cloud he would be well annoyed at all this imbibing of alcohol and feasting on flesh going on in his name.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 2, 2011)

Faggots aren't Welsh - but I associate them with Neath and Swansea markets , pasties arent either - but they sell very well down there. (Greggs especilly always have a good range and 4 for a bag offers) 

The important thing is that I was right side of the Severn with good company , ale and (yes) - locally sourced food. A modest contribution to the economy.


----------

